# Pit Bull slaughtered for being in a fight



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Demand Justice for Parott | Facebook

The picture is heartbreaking...
http://i.imgur.com/UFfGP.jpg

Candlelight vigil planned for slain pit bull - Washington DC pit bull | Examiner.com


> .....At the end of the adoption event Parrot's foster "dad" was walking him home when Parrot nipped at a passing poodle. The two dogs had a small scuffle and were quickly separated by their owners. MPD officers reportedly appeared at this point, pulled Parrot from his foster's hands, pinned him briefly to the ground, and then threw him over a railing and down a stairwell before shooting and killing him......


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I don’t know how accurate the description is in the article. If the description in the article is correct, then I think perhaps the charges should be brought up against the police officer and the police department. It sounds like the dog was no immediate threat. It sounds like the police exasperated and escalated the situation rather than resolving it properly. It sounds like they made a mountain out of a mole hill. It sounds like the cops overreacted and used excessive force. It sounds like the dog was abused and then executed. It sounds like the police should be charged with excessive force; animal cruelty charges and for murdering the dog. 

It would be interesting to know more about the story and what the police department and officers are saying. 

Why was it necessary to throw the dog over a railing and then execute it on the spot?


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Dogs often play fight to show dominance or simply just for fun. If this pitbull was really being aggressive then shouldn’t the other dog have significant injuries? The police are insinuating that three people were bitten; if that is true then why isn’t there any photographic evidence of injuries? It makes me suspect that the claims are false or wildly exaggerated. It may have been play or puppy nips or a minor altercation.

So are we so politically correct that we execute dogs without due process simply for what appears to be a minor altercation or playing? 
　
http://voices.washingtonpost.com/local-breaking-news/dc/owner-of-dog-that-was-attacked-talks-about-incident.html?hpid=editorialpromo
　
http://www.ohmidog.com/2010/09/14/24916/
　
http://www.examiner.com/pet-rescue-in-national/police-officer-shoots-dog-at-adam-morgan-festival-washington-dc
　
http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/features/mutts/blog/2010/09/police_kill_dog_at_adams_morga.html
　
http://dcist.com/2010/09/police_receive_so_many_parrot_email.php
　
http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/dc/candlelight-vigil-held-for-dog-killed-by-dc-police-officer-091610


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I read the Washington Post article, but obviously there are many sides to every story.

What I am going to say is the opposite of what many may agree with.
I think we, collectively, expect dogs to be nice and social regardless of breed. When a dog is not friendly and happy, all I hear is "socialize, socialize, socialize." Sometimes, there are dogs, that should NOT be socialized. (unless in controlled settings by _sensible_ dog-savvy people). 
Too many people have been conditioned to the "its all in how you raise them" mantra, that they have lost sight of the fact that there are aggressive dogs, and some breeds, like Shar-peis, are often aggressive.
I have no idea the history of this particular dog, but if I was holding down a dog that was biting me, I might very well throw it away from me.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

Why did they shoot the pit bull and not the poodle?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Strongheart said:


> Why did they shoot the pit bull and not the poodle?



Ha, because it wasn't a poodle.


I have read that the owner was either nipped/cut when he stuck his hands into Parrot's mouth. However, it sounds like the dog was under control when the officer took him.

I don't doubt that it was a fight.. however, obviously not serious or the poodle would be mush.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

It sounds like somebody was having a bad day. I wouldn't want to be his wife or kids. If the story is straight, the guy needs an extended stay in a mental hospital.


----------



## L_Dan (Mar 8, 2006)

..."pinned him briefely to the ground"...

Why?
Try pinning a cat and not letting it escape. You'll likely get a wildcat reaction. How about a four-year-old child...they might react similarly trying to get free. I bet the dog simply reacted to the restraint-method. Cops were wrong in doing that unless there was a significant threat, in which they should have crated him and taken him away to be put down (if necessary).


----------



## BayouBaby (Aug 23, 2010)

Absolutely outrageous! If that were my dog and he did that, I might be tempted to shoot him! My husband is a Sheriff's deputy and he would NEVER react in that manner UNLESS the dog was obviously rabid and public safety was in danger. Now I'm just furious....


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

gagsd said:


> I read the Washington Post article, but obviously there are many sides to every story.
> 
> What I am going to say is the opposite of what many may agree with.
> I think we, collectively, expect dogs to be nice and social regardless of breed. When a dog is not friendly and happy, all I hear is "socialize, socialize, socialize." Sometimes, there are dogs, that should NOT be socialized. (unless in controlled settings by _sensible_ dog-savvy people).
> ...


I agree that it isn't all in how dogs are raised. Some breeds are not naturally social or accepting of strange dogs.

I do take exception to Shar Pei being singled out as aggressive. I was involved with the Shar Pei breed for close to 20 years. I've met many different Shar Pei some wonderful examples of the breed others very poor examples. I can honestly say I have never met a Shar Pei that was truly aggressive most are defensive and definitely territorial. Like the Pit Bull originally mentioned ban/label the deed not the breed. Okay stepping down off my soap box the wrinkly kids are near and dear to my heart


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

See, I do not think aggression is a bad word. There are breeds that are supposed to have aggression. 
I mentioned Shar-pei because the Wash Post article said the dog in question here was a Shar-peix, not a pitx.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

This is heartbreaking. I am sending some e-mails urging action.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm always surprised that the owners of these dogs that are getting killed by police officers have enough self-control not to go after the police officer. I know if something like this happened to me, I'd definitely be in jail for assault on an officer. I just don't think I could keep my cool if I saw this happen.


----------

